# Who Is The Smallest And Largest Member of The Board???



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

I would love to know the different sizes that we have on this board. I am betting that my Bailey is one of the largest, since he is not a full Maltese.

So I will start...Bailey is 5lbs. (@10wks. old)

Tammy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Tammy,
Nemo is 1 year and a half he is 10 pds







he lost weight!!
Im so proud of him..
ANDREA~


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well-Kosmo is 3 months old and weighs 3 lbs. 2 oz. He's a little guy!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson is almost 3 yrs old and weighs 9.5 lbs!!!!!







He has gained a pound and a half since we got Molly last summer. I have been trying to help him lose weight, but nothing is working! 

And Molly (the honorary Malt) will be 1 yr old next week and she weighs 3 lbs.


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

> Wilson is almost 3 yrs old and weighs 9.5 lbs!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...Molly is tiny! I have read that you can somewhat figure out their size by taking their 8-9 week weight and multiply it by 3 or their 12-13 wk. weight and multiply by 2. I bet Molly was super tiny at 8-9 weeks!









Tammy


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ha ha we've got you all beat so far--he ain't called Boom Boom for nuthin...he's 5 1/2 months and just slightly over 8 lbs...

I guess I'd say Ollie has a big nose. My husband has been commenting how much Ollie's profile reminds him of his father's bird dogs that they had growing up...I don't know much about Ollie beyond his parents and I didn't ask, so who knows...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

While this thread is going on, there is something else we might look at. When giving the size, also comment on the black part of the nose. I'm just curious as to how many dogs who are on the larger size have the larger black on their snout. 
My thinking is that when new owners are selecting a pup, they might consider this as a guideline for adult size. I don't know of any research on it, but it just seems that the larger dogs have a larger black snout.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Fendi is 8 months and weighs 6.5 lbs and her snout is about average size.


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

> While this thread is going on, there is something else we might look at. When giving the size, also comment on the black part of the nose. I'm just curious as to how many dogs who are on the larger size have the larger black on their snout.
> My thinking is that when new owners are selecting a pup, they might consider this as a guideline for adult size. I don't know of any research on it, but it just seems that the larger dogs have a larger black snout.[/B]



Great idea!! It does seem that most of the small Maltese typically have the tiny snouts. Well, my Bailey has a big snout...Maltese mix or not, big nose (but cute to Mommy!).









Tammy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, Daisy, Henry and Billy are big, with Daisy being the largest at 16-pounds. They all have HUGE black noses. Joplin and Frankie, at 5-pounds, have small noses.

On the other hand, my foster Lulu, is 6-pounds with a Huge nose


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Here is a picture of my Katrina at around nine or ten weeks (ungroomed). She is now 5 1/2 months old and just a tad over three pounds. She got a slow start, weighting only 2.8 ounces at birth.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Mickey is 17 months old and weighs about 12-12.5 pounds









I think his nose is pretty proportionate to his face....I dunno if it's huge or not, I guess it's pretty big, but it's definitely black. What do you think?


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

Lily is 3 months old and 3 lbs 2 oz. She has a cute little nose


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo is 11 1/2 lbs at 3 yrs old. His nose & snout( he'd look really odd if he had a tiny nose) are in perfect proportion for his size. Hannah weighs 6 lb. at 5 yrs. old,her nose is small like the rest of her.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner is 2 years old and weighs 8 pounds, much to my surprise. His weight has gone up incrementally over the last year, now I'm gonna see if it will go down incrementally! His nose is biggish now that I look at it, it's also getting lightish (but isn't that typical for winter months?) His snout is a short little regular snout.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I know that some in other breeds use the nose to predict adult size, as I have a friend who has been doing this with success for years. I just thought adding this about the nose might help prospective puppy buyers who are concerned about adult size. 
Of course if we have dogs who have a little mix of something else in the lines, that might skew with whole thing.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI IS 4.6 AT 16 MONTHS ,NOSE A LITTLE LARGE FOR HIS SIZE


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> While this thread is going on, there is something else we might look at. When giving the size, also comment on the black part of the nose. I'm just curious as to how many dogs who are on the larger size have the larger black on their snout.
> My thinking is that when new owners are selecting a pup, they might consider this as a guideline for adult size. I don't know of any research on it, but it just seems that the larger dogs have a larger black snout.[/B]


Can you explain a bit more? I am not sure what you mean. To me Wilson has the perfect Malt face (or as we discussed before, the classic malt face instead of the baby doll)

Up Close of Wilson's nose..

[attachment=19496:attachment]


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336282
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really like Wilsons nose makes him look like a boy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toy is 5 lbs and has a medium to short nose. (4 yrs old)

Cosy is 3.4 lbs and has a short nose. (16 months old)


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

> I know that some in other breeds use the nose to predict adult size, as I have a friend who has been doing this with success for years. I just thought adding this about the nose might help prospective puppy buyers who are concerned about adult size.
> Of course if we have dogs who have a little mix of something else in the lines, that might skew with whole thing.[/B]



I had never really looked at my Yorkie's snout, but I now see that his is huge. He is an extremely large dog for his breed (and he is a purebred.)

Tammy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I know that some in other breeds use the nose to predict adult size, as I have a friend who has been doing this with success for years. I just thought adding this about the nose might help prospective puppy buyers who are concerned about adult size.
> Of course if we have dogs who have a little mix of something else in the lines, that might skew with whole thing.[/B]


I think Henry is mixed with Bichon. So this would, of course, affect his size and nose. I probably shouldn't even use Henry when these types of questions come up. Speaking of which, I thought Daisy was a mix when she first came on board. But after her hair grew back, I'm thinking she's just a Huge, poorly bred, yet full-breed, Maltese. Would many, if ANY, full-breed Maltese get up to 16-pounds? Or, what would Daisy be mixed with??


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm talking about the black leather part of the nose, not the length. It is to be in proportion to the rest of the Maltese, so if it's larger when they are a pup, then it stands to reason, to me, that this is an indication of a larger dog as an adult. As I said in the first post, I don't have any research, but thought this might be something of interest for the list to kick around.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby is 11.1lb at 3½ years and his snozzle is not all that big, in proportion I think to the rest of his head









[attachment=19508:attachment]

Koko weighs 4.6lb at 7 months and his snozzle is considerably smaller than Scooby's

[attachment=19509:attachment]


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336321
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Bailey is also mixed with Bichon...good reason for a larger nose. Your Daisy looks all Maltese to me, but I am no expert. I do know that she is adorable, though!









Tammy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336341
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm, just now, wondering if there might be a little Shitz Tsu in Daisy. I have her original paperwork. She was purchased at a pet store, who, of course got her from a puppy mill. I have her registration papers, but they were not sent in. I'm very curious now. What are the odds of a "full blown" Maltese ending up being 16-pounds?? 

Thanks for allowing me to bring this up in your thread. You're a good sport


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Sammie is probably right in the middle, at 3-1/2 years old he weighs right at 6.5 to 7 pounds. He goes up and down, but vet says as long as he is staying in this range, he's fine. We are proud to report that Brutus, the grandpup, who was over 10 pounds at Christmas has come down to just a hair under 9 pounds. Lesley's secret? A better quality food and taking him out for a walk no matter how tired she is when she comes home from work. They are now up to 1-1/2 miles out, then 1-1/2 miles back. They have shortened the walk a little on these last few bitterly cold evenings, but he's still ready the minute mom comes through the door to get up and get out. He is so much like the Brutie puppy he used to be since he has lost over a pound. Guess when you are the size of a Maltese, a pound is quite a bit of weight to lose. Les makes sure he is bundled up to his little ears and has even let his coat grow out to help him with the cold. He looks great and seems to feel much better. Kudos for Brutus!

Samsonsmom
Brutusnanny


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia is 3 months and weighs 2.1 lbs


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Faye, that's an interesting theory, and your Katrina is gorgeous! Are you keeping her to show? V'doggie always has had a tiny button nose (just the black part) that is about the size of her eyes. She's on the smaller side at just 4.3lbs. Is Kodie still the smallest malt on the board? I know there are a few of them who are tiny too...Mr. Wookie, Kelsie, Cosy.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> Mia is 3 months and weighs 2.1 lbs[/B]


Wow, Mia is just a little peanut! How cute! I thought Kosmo was small at 3.2 lbs.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Linus is 2 yrs old, and weighs almost 14 lbs. He's a maltese/yorkie mutt.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My Lady is nine pounds, but is poorly bred (and with the health problems that go with it!) so she has many faults physically. One is her pink paw pads and brown nose so she skews the statistics on the large black nose theory!

BTW, personality-wise and temperament, she's absolutely perfect in my totally unbiased opinion!

As far as the super-sized Maltese go, I have always assumed that they were mixed with Bichon somewhere back. Remember, even if your papers say your Maltese is "purebred" doesn't mean he really is especially if he is registered with one of the "alternative" registries.

I have always found this article from Foxstone Maltese interesting:

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltesesize.htm


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I'm talking about the black leather part of the nose, not the length. It is to be in proportion to the rest of the Maltese, so if it's larger when they are a pup, then it stands to reason, to me, that this is an indication of a larger dog as an adult. As I said in the first post, I don't have any research, but thought this might be something of interest for the list to kick around.[/B]


 



Ohhhhhhhh, well, why din't cha say so.







LOL



Both Cosy and Toy have tiny noses but Toy's nose is a little bigger but so is she.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

> As far as the super-sized Maltese go, I have always assumed that they were mixed with Bichon somewhere back.[/B]


I disagree. Just like you can have a smaller or larger than average purebred lab, golden, or boxer, or anything else, I think the Maltese can be the same way, and still be purebred. 
Of course, I'm not saying that it can't be true for some.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> My Lady is nine pounds, but is poorly bred (and with the health problems that go with it!) so she has many faults physically. One is her pink paw pads and brown nose so she skews the statistics on the large black nose theory!
> 
> BTW, personality-wise and temperament, she's absolutely perfect in my totally unbiased opinion!
> 
> ...


That's a great link, Marj. And yes, I so agree, a huge Maltese is probably not a full Maltese. Now Daisy may look like a Maltese, but when she had very little hair, especially on her face, she didn't even resemble a Maltese. When Joplin and Frankie have shaved bodies and not much facial hair, they still look like a Maltese. So all this says about Daisy is she "inherited" the Maltese hair. But she has the Bichon weight and a longer snout.

I know Daisy's papers mean nothing. I just brought that up because she is a rescue that could have been sold as a mutt, or even from the pound. I must admit though, after her hair grew back, and I saw that she was purchased as a Maltese, I did think, "Well maybe she is a huge Maltese"


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Edgar is 14 pounds as of yesterday. Ellie is 9 pounds and Emmet the Pom is fat.

Cathy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336470
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you read that article from Foxstone?

I'm not talking about a slightly larger than the standard Maltese. All breeds have dogs that fall outside the standard in weight. When I say "super sized", I mean the ones that weigh in the teens, double, the standard, the ones that weigh in the Bichon size range. Double the weight in a Maltese would be the equilvalent of having a 125 lb. Boxer!

My daughter has a wonderful Lab who looks and acts exactly like he should except that he is much taller and has much longer legs than the standard calls for and, at 120 pounds, no one really believes he could possibly be purebred. (He's a rescue BTW)


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Snoop is right in the middle, he is 10 months old and weighs 6 pounds. With a cute little black nose!!!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Molly weighed 3lb 8 oz last week at 11 weeks. Her nose seems small to me. I think she's going to be a big girl.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Rocky... 18 pounds







and not as overweight as you might think. Here he is in the middle of this picture trying to keep an eye on Coco from back this summer. He has a huge snout, although it is not that clear in this picture.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Lily and Bentley both have smallish noses, Bentley's snout is shorter. Lily is about 5.5 lbs and Bentley is a little over 6. They had darling little noses as puppies. I saw pictures starting with the day they were born and knew that Lily would be smaller. 
Aimee


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

sophie is a year and at the vets today she weighed almost 9 lbs but the spring is coming and she will lose weight, just like her mom


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly is 13 months old and she weighs 4lbs on the dot. She has a small nose and small facial features overall. She always did and this definitely made me think that she would turn out to be fairly small. I did think she would be 4.5-5 lbs though and she is probably close to done growing. I love her small facial features though and I think they make her look very feminine!

Here is a horrible picture of her but it shows her small facial features.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Missy was ideal at 9 and 1/2 pounds and Pure malt..
Naddie is of unknown origin... she looks more maltese and has more the Maltese hair her stature is more Bichon.. she weighs 15 pounds at last vet visit and felt to be her 'ideal weight'.
A friend is a show judge and he agreed her body is more Bichon.. not just size.. but the 'thickness of the legs.. and head/forehead shape. etc. but the hair is very much more Maltese)
oh and BTW... her nose is BIG!! LOL and very winter pale now!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Faye, that's an interesting theory, and your Katrina is gorgeous! Are you keeping her to show? V'doggie always has had a tiny button nose (just the black part) that is about the size of her eyes. She's on the smaller side at just 4.3lbs. Is Kodie still the smallest malt on the board? I know there are a few of them who are tiny too...Mr. Wookie, Kelsie, Cosy.[/B]



I am keeping Katrina with the hopes that she does get larger. Since she is consistently growing I have hopes for her. I would like to show her if she does get large enough. Her brother is with the handler, and will be making his show debut next month, so it would be nice if she could be next in line.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336424
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My smallest girl is Dee Dee who is four years old. She has weighed as much as 3 3/4 pounds at her heaviest.

I would imagine Mr. Wookie will be the smallest male on the site.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> While this thread is going on, there is something else we might look at. When giving the size, also comment on the black part of the nose. I'm just curious as to how many dogs who are on the larger size have the larger black on their snout.
> My thinking is that when new owners are selecting a pup, they might consider this as a guideline for adult size. I don't know of any research on it, but it just seems that the larger dogs have a larger black snout.[/B]


Further on down you clarified by saying you are referring to the leather only not the length of muzzle. How old should the dog be when you are guessing he may be large or small from the size of the (black) nose? Do you think it could work from birth? Or are you thinking 2-3 mos. and up to when the quit growing?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex is almost 10 years old and weighs 5.6 lbs. I don't know about his nose. Looks fine to me for his size.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

My little baby Luci is 6 lbs at 1 yr 2 months (today







)and has an average size nose. Totally proportionate to her face. She's gorgeous


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup hovers around 9lbs, give or take a cookie. her snout is a little longer, her nose is the right size, despite it being a little faded. if you ask a buttercup, she will tell you that her snout is longer to support a longer jaw which can only help in chomp chomp chomp chomp eating cookies and lick lick lick lick lick cleaning out an unattended peanut butter jar. 

like terry says about naddie, i say about butter, "she's perfect in my eyes"









ann marie and her unequivacally, perfectly imperfect buttercup


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Tallulah weighs in at ten pounds! I think her nose fits her face.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Bailey is a cutie-pie! 

Tchelsi is 8lbs - she's 5 yrs old, and my pride and joy.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Holly is 4.6lbs at 20 weeks. taken at vet office yesterday.
Her face is average







. She doesnot have a tiny snout or big one.
I still need to post her pic.
Also my Dayzie Lhasa weighs 14-16 lbs depending on season. I think she is small for a Lhasa. My dtr's boyfriend had to kiss a ugly girl to get her to give to us he said...lol


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336282
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From looking at the pictures members have posted on the site from the time they got/planned to get their pup, I think you can tell a lot. This is something I have been interested in for a good while, but just said something in this post. I've watched several pups "grow" on this site. When I first saw their pictures, I saw the big nose. Some had a black bulb (and often complete snout) that looked more like it belonged on a Bichon or Westie. As they grew, I saw the big pup. So, I thought it might help those who are intereted in choosing a pup to consider this if they are interested in getting one that is either on the small or large size. As I said, I don't have any research, and all I'm going on is my own observations, but I thought it might be interesting material to discuss here for us all to learn.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't know about biggest, but my guess is that Wookie and Flossy can duke it out for smallest.







So many precious babies here. Sprout is anticipated to be a medium-sized boy at 5-6lbs based on his family history and other factors.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

As of two days ago....
Leia weighs 6.1 lbs
& Luke is 7.1 lbs and
the vet said they are
perfect.









but I already knew that.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't have a scale handy, but both my boys are 10 lbs plus with big beautiful really black noses and Mia is 4 lbs with a tiny little nose, but not as black as the boys. I think she needs some sunshine.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336598
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faye, I think it is an interesting observation. When I look for a pup it will be for one on the larger side, so I'll use it for the opposite way most will.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336598
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some good observation. What do you think about Molly - I expect she'll be bigger but she looks like her nose is on the small size. Hmm, now that I look at the nose again it looks medium. Help! What size nose does she have?


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Moppy is just under 6 lbs.. with a Perfect size nose for kissing.

Cotton is 3 1/4 lbs.. with a almost too small nose for kissing.


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336841
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From looking at the pictures members have posted on the site from the time they got/planned to get their pup, I think you can tell a lot. This is something I have been interested in for a good while, but just said something in this post. I've watched several pups "grow" on this site. When I first saw their pictures, I saw the big nose. Some had a black bulb (and often complete snout) that looked more like it belonged on a Bichon or Westie. As they grew, I saw the big pup. So, I thought it might help those who are intereted in choosing a pup to consider this if they are interested in getting one that is either on the small or large size. As I said, I don't have any research, and all I'm going on is my own observations, but I thought it might be interesting material to discuss here for us all to learn.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's some good observation. What do you think about Molly - I expect she'll be bigger but she looks like her nose is on the small size. Hmm, now that I look at the nose again it looks medium. Help! What size nose does she have?
























[/B][/QUOTE]

First things first....WHAT A CUTE NOSE!!!!!! With that said, Molly's nose looks more medium, maybe a little small. 

I can't get past how much she resembles my Bailey.









Tammy


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336943
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some good observation. What do you think about Molly - I expect she'll be bigger but she looks like her nose is on the small size. Hmm, now that I look at the nose again it looks medium. Help! What size nose does she have?
























[/B][/QUOTE]

First things first....WHAT A CUTE NOSE!!!!!! With that said, Molly's nose looks more medium, maybe a little small. 

I can't get past how much she resembles my Bailey.









Tammy
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's funny you said that about Molly looking like Bailey. I showed the picture of Bailey to my husband earlier today because I thought they looked alike -- he agreed. Aren't they cute?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Cooper is 8lbs.4oz (he used to weigh 10lbs 2oz) at 4yrs old and Gracie is 5lbs at 1.5 yrs old.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie is something over 7 pounds at 2. Both his parents were in the 5 pound range. I have no idea whether Bogies's nose is large or not. Although sold as a pruebred Maltes, I have my doubts. The top part of Bogie's coat is cottony, and he has color on his ears and little on his body. Everything else is prue Maltese. Although no show dog, he is the best pet ever.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Bogie is something over 7 pounds at 2. Both his parents were in the 5 pound range. I have no idea whether Bogies's nose is large or not. Although sold as a pruebred Maltes, I have my doubts. The top part of Bogie's coat is cottony, and he has color on his ears and little on his body. Everything else is prue Maltese. Although no show dog, he is the best pet ever.[/B]


I think Bogie is absolutely adorable. He looks like he has a perfect personality.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

Ella just turned 1 year and she is just at 5 pounds!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

My sweet baby Jasmyne is 16 weeks old today. At the vet yesterday she weighed 3 lbs, 8 oz.







Her birth owner came by last week to see her and said she has a short snout and small nose. She just looks normal to me! 

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lucy is 16 mos and weighs 4 lbs 2 oz. Caddy is 18 mos and weighs 5 lbs 3 oz. I think both have perfect nose leather for their faces!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Faye VERY interesting theory you have about their noses! Let me know how you feel Wookie's played out.*



*Here is the first photo I have of Mr Wookie. He was just about 4 months old and 14 ounces.*



*







*



*In this photo he is 10 months old and 2 pounds 7 ounces.*














*Currently he is 14 months old and 2 pounds 6 ounces. I think Wookie's nose is just right or slightly larger then smaller.*



*Interesting thread.*



*enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey is 12 lbs , I think his nose is normal. 

[attachment=19587:attachment]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie is about 5 to 5 1/2 lbs depending on if she's been in the mood to eat. She's 2 1/2 years old and was under a pound when I got her at 12 weeks. Her features are very dainty -- her nose, her feet, the size of her bone structure, etc.

Tilly, the Moose, weighs 9 1/2 lbs at 8 1/2 months and I HOPE she's finished growing. Her nose, feet, bones, etc. are much, much bigger than Lacie's, but Tilly is very elegant in her movement. She has a lot of neck (Lacie does not have a long neck) and moves very well. Having had show dogs (Lhasas) for so many years, I was surprised that a rescue like Tilly would have such nice confirmation even though she is bigger than the standard.

Lacie is from a reputable breeder friend of mine from the dog show days. Although I prefer her head and size, overall, I think that Tilly has better confirmation overall.

Shocking.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 28, 2007)

Izzy is 9 1/2 weeks old and weighs 1 lb. 4 oz as of today. She has a tiny black nose. She was the runt of the litter, however she does not eat like a runt so I'm sure she'll fatten up quickly!


----------



## Kassy (Mar 6, 2007)

My girl







in the picture is 3 years old and 4.2 lbs with a small nose and her sissy is 6 years old and 6.5 with a medium nose .


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> Edgar is 14 pounds as of yesterday. Ellie is 9 pounds and Emmet the Pom is fat.
> 
> Cathy[/B]



lol emmet the pom is fat.. thats cute. i wanna see pics of ur fat pom


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Jack is 3 years old and is supposed to be pure bred. His nose seems the right size for his body, which is, are you ready for this? 18 and 1/2 pounds. He's a big boy. Jill is 2 years old and 6 and 1/2 pounds.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Charlie weighed in about 11lbs. last week at the vet and Gizmo 10lbs but I swear they're weigher is broken or something.








There is no way Gizmo is only a pound less than Charlie. Charlie isn't overweight (in fact I'd been having a problem with him the past few months where I can feel his spine)..., rather more big boned. Gizmo's bones are finer. He also has a small head (I like to call him "little head"







) Charlie just has an overall bigger build (chest, head, bones, etc.) When Charlie was younger, we use to joke and say he was a pitbull.









I do notice Charlie's snout is longer than Gizmo's and even the nose itself is bigger. HOwever, Charlie's nose is dark brown where as Gizmo's small nose is True black. 

AND they're brothers (same parents). It amazes me sometimes how differently they came out.


----------

